

Flying car approaches liftoff as most advanced prototype yet is unveiled - rmason
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/29/flying-car-liftoff-advanced-prototype-unveiled-aeromobil

======
rmason
Absolutely love that this is from the Czech republic and that three
generations of a family have been working on it for 25 years. Sooner or later
this problem will get solved, I just hope that I'm not too old to pilot it
when the time comes.

